# AMH Levels



## BigFoot1980

I found out yesterday that my AMH is 7.6. My doctor was not too concerned about it, but from what I have heard it does't seem good. Any ideas?


----------



## Oneday

Hi Bigfoot I'm not sure now much weight this test should carry it's fairly new. Alsothere are two scales used to measure it so make sure you have the right one. Mine was 13.28 or 1.89 on your scale classed as low fertilty. They started me on the highest dose of stims for ivf but this was gradually reduced. I produced 11 eggs and 9 fertilsed so don't get too worried about it. Good Luck x


----------



## BigFoot1980

Thanks Hun! and congratulations!!!


----------



## urchin

Mine is much lower than that :( 3.27 or something like that - so very little point in using my eggs for anything ...not even enough for an omlette!

My consultant said she had been hoping for a score of around 10, which still would be low, but with at least a chance of success.

I guess the best thing to do is to talk to your consultant about it - see if s/he thinks your chances are good enough to try.

I have little option but to go with donor eggs, feels like things are not quite so stark for you xxxx good luck


----------



## BigFoot1980

Thanks hun! I am so sorry about your AMH level. Did you get another opinion? Good luck to u too hun!

xxx


----------



## Oneday

Bigfoot
Just found this don't know if it is and help to you:
AMH levels are considered optimal between 28.6 pmol/L - 48.5 pmol/L, satisfactory between 15.7 pmol/L - 28.6 pmol/L and low between 2.2 pmol/L - 15.7 pmol/L.
Do you know what your results were mearsured in ?

There is a huge amount of confusion in general about AMH testing. First of all, the units used. One standard is micro grammes per litre - 2.2 to 6.8 is the benchmark - but certain web based products use pmol/l which is A COMPLETELY DIFFERENT MEASURE and involves much bigger numbers ranging from 1 to 48!!

. for AMH conversions, the factor to be applied from micro g/ml (written as 1ng/ml) to pmol/l is 7.14. So if you have 1.5 ng/ml it becomes 10.71pmol/l. Satisfactory fertility (their words not mine) on that scale is 15.7 to 28.6. So the follicles of the ovaries of the girl with the 1.5 (or 10.71pmol/l) result throw off less AMH compared with the general population certainly but not as disastrously less then we are led to believe. look up/content searching for "AMH, ng/ml" for the whole study if you are interested.


----------



## BigFoot1980

Thank you so much for the information. Mine was in pmol/L, so 7.6 is not good I guess :(
I am really upset about it! Feel lost at the moment. We knew DH had low morphology but all my tests were ok. Now this has really confused and upset me. 

xxx


----------



## urchin

the AMH _was_ my second opinion - FSH levels were 23.3 so the AMH was to check out whether the FSH was giving an accuate picture of my ovarian reserves .... looks like it was :(

I am on the donor waiting list, but I also have a friend who has agreed to donate for me - so I have everything crossed that that will work out


----------



## BigFoot1980

Hope it works out for u hun! ur friend is sweet to want to do this for u. Good luck with everything. Hope u get a BFP and a healthy baby really soon.
xxx


----------



## Oneday

Hi Bigfoot
If i was you i would give it a shot, they will probably put you on the highest dose of stims like they did with me. I think mine was low because i lost part of my right ovary previously and i only got 3 eggs for that side. Everyone is different and the test is not a definate so i would just go for it good luck. All you need is 1 good egg and sperm x


----------



## BigFoot1980

Thanks oneday for taking the time out to dig out information for me. I have decided to give it a go. I did one cycle of clomid about two years ago and responded well (had an ultra sound). I don't know what my AMH levels were then. Also have no idea how fast they usually drop. 

xxx


----------



## Toptack

Hi Bigfoot - my AMH was 6.1 last summer and I'm now 9 weeks pregnant, so it's definitely not a show stopper! I fell on an 'unassisted' cycle, the month after I stopped taking clomid. I asked my FS how quickly it normally drops and he said that it completely varies - in some women it may be falling steeply but in others it may be quite stable, they just happen to have low levels in the first place.


----------



## BigFoot1980

oh Thanks Toptack for this info! and congratulations Hun! Hope u have happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Wannabeamum.

Hi therer oneday.. My AMH is 2 :( and I see you managed to produce lots of eggs with higher dose of stims! Did the ivf work for you? I am abojt to start my 3rd IUI in 2 weeks but the last attempt was cancelled due to poor response. I need some hope it will actually work for me please :)


----------

